# 1ST TIME DIETING FOR NABBA WALES 1ST TIMERS.



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

just want to post a pic from my progress. ive never did a comp before and ive found dieting a whole new world and it aint for no mugs. anyway heres a before and after. i started dieting the 1st of january. this was me 1 week ago.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

did you compete man?

Does that say bacon on your stomach? :lol:


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

the comp is this saturday mate. yep says bacon lol thats my nickname. but going to try gettin my tan pretty dark to try hiding some of the tattoos


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

b4kun09 said:


> the comp is this saturday mate. yep says bacon lol thats my nickname. but going to try gettin my tan pretty dark to try hiding some of the tattoos


tan will b dark enuff to cover dnt worry, lots of competitors are heavily tattoed


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work mate  good luck for sat!


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Good luck with your show mate, just enjoy the day and well done for dieting and getting up on stage. :thumbup1:


----------

